# Trip to the breeder



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

On our search for our first dog, today, we went to Vicki Fierheller here in Ontario to see her adorable pups. We got to meet some of her dogs and the two little guys. She was so nice and the dogs were so friendly. We got to meet the little guy's mom, grandfather and great-grandfather! The little boys are 7 weeks old now. It was great and her dogs are beautiful and so much fun.

I would upload photos but I can't seem to figure out how to. If anybody could help that would be great. They are camera photos on my desktop.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

The way I upload pictures is by uploading them when I write my post. Under you post, before you submit it, there is a button that says manage pictures, or somethig like that. Click on it and it will open a little window that allows you to browse your computer and upload your pictures from there.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Isabel,

Please go to the CKC website and they have list of things to watch for and what to look for in a breeder. I just dont want you to be taken or get the wool pulled over your eyes.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Isabel,
> 
> Please go to the CKC website and they have list of things to watch for and what to look for in a breeder. I just dont want you to be taken or get the wool pulled over your eyes.


 please see this!! 
Finding a Reputable Breeder When you have narrowed your breed choices to a short list and are about to move to the next and most important step - the actual purchase of the dog - you must locate a reputable breeder. 

Purebred dogs are sold through various channels but the only source we recommend is from a knowledgeable breeder who specializes in your breed of choice. Visit a number of breeders and compare the dogs, the facilities and the breeders. Make your final purchase from someone you are comfortable with and who you feel you can trust beyond the day of purchase to be as concerned about your puppy's future as you are.

The CKC does not recommend individual breeders but can refer you to accredited Breed Clubs who in turn refer potential buyers to breeders of their organization.

To assist you in selecting your breeder we strongly recommend that you follow the "Golden Rules" for purchasing a purebred dog. No responsible breeder should have difficulty complying with the following so use them as your yardstick in finding the right breeder with the right dog.
*The Golden Rules: Finding a Reputable Breeder*

Always visit the kennel. 
Make certain the dam (mother) is on the premises and available for you to see. 
Ask to see health certificates and records of visits to the veterinarian. 
Insist upon being provided with a signed bill of sale stating the puppy is being sold as a purebred. 
Insist upon being provided with a written guarantee. 
Confirm that the dog has been permanently and uniquely identified. 
Confirm CKC registration of the parents, the litter and the puppy you are about to purchase. 
Ask if the breeder is a member of the CKC.
For more detailed information about the The Golden Rules of finding a reputable breeder, please click here.
*Golden Rules of Finding a Reputable Breeder​*1​*Rule #1 - Always Visit the Kennel​*Always visit the kennel before buying the dog. Let your eyes, ears and nose be the
judge. Make certain that you are allowed full access to the kennel that conditions are
clean, the dogs have ample kennel space and look healthy and well cared for in
every respect. A reputable breeder will not only welcome a visit to their kennels but
they will insist upon it. They will also want to know about your family, your lifestyle
and where the dog will be living. In doing so they aren't being intrusive, but instead
it is a sign they care about the placement and future of their dogs. During the
interview process a good breeder should discuss any particular needs or problems
associated with the breed. If they do not bring this up, you should ask. Knowing
negatives is as important as knowing positives.​*Warning Signs:​*• ​​​​​​The breeder suggests that a visit to their kennel is not essential.​
• ​​​​​​The breeder offers to sell the puppy sight unseen.​
• ​​​​​​If upon visiting a kennel you are restricted from full access.​
• ​​​​​​If upon visiting the kennel your eyes, ears and nose are sending bad signals.
Any of these signs, walk away and don't come back.​
*Rule #2 - Make certain the dam (mother) is on the premises and available
for you to see​*This is an absolute must! You should also ask if it is possible to see the sire (father)
and if this is not possible then ask why this is the case. It may be that the sire is
owned by another breeder and was used for stud purposes only. In such cases, the
sire may not be on the premises at the time. The dogs may also be the product of
artificial insemination. Both are acceptable reasons for the sire not being present. A
reputable breeder will also have in their possession an official Canadian Kennel Club
pedigree that describes the lineage of the puppy. The pedigree should include not
only the name and registration numbers of the parents but the grandparents and
great-grandparents as well.​*Warning Signs:​*• ​​​​​​The breeder does not have the dam on the premises or have the pedigrees
available. No reputable breeder would have puppies on the premises without
the dam being there and pedigrees must be available.​
• ​​​​​​If the breeder refers to the CKC, confirm that they mean The Canadian
Kennel Club because a number of unofficial registries are also using these
initials.​
• ​​​​​​No dam, no pedigrees, no deal.​
*Canadian Kennel Club​Golden Rules of Finding a Reputable Breeder​*2​*Rule #3 - Ask to see health certificates and records of visits to the
veterinarian​*This is a very important component of buying a purebred dog. Some breeds of
purebred dogs have a history of inherited health disorders. Reputable breeders will
have established a breeding program that dramatically reduces or eliminates the
possibility of such disorders appearing in their dogs. Therefore, ask to see the formal
health clearances for both the dam and the sire. The fact that the sire may not be on
the premises is irrelevant. The breeder should have copies of such clearances on file.
You should also ask to see the veterinary records of the puppy. Good breeders
ensure that the parents have health clearances before breeding them. No credible
breeder would sell their puppies without an initial visit to the veterinarian for shots
and a general check-up.​*Warning Signs:​*• ​​​​​​The breeder advises that health records are not available or that the health
records will be sent with the certificate of registration.​
• ​​​​​​The breeder advises that the breed does not have any health problems.​
• ​​​​​​The breeder advises that it is your responsibility to take the puppy to the
veterinarian after you purchase it.​
*Rule #4 - Insist upon being provided with a signed bill of sale stating the
puppy is being sold as purebred​*Your bill of sale is a significant part of your legal protection. It should be dated and
signed by the breeder and it should include, at the very least, a verification that the
dog is purebred, the breed of the dog, your name and the name of the breeder, the
identification number of the dog (see Rule #6 below), a verification that you will be
provided with registration papers (see Rule #7 below) and the total price of the dog,
including all costs of registration. Never pay for a purebred dog, in whole or in part,
without first being provided with a proper bill of sale containing all of the above.​*Warning Signs:​*• ​​​​​​The breeder asks for a deposit or full payment with the promise that a bill of
sale will be sent to you in due course. A bill of sale is a must. There are no
excuses.​
*Canadian Kennel Club​Golden Rules of Finding a Reputable Breeder​*3​*Rule #5 - Insist upon being provided with a written guarantee​*The CKC believes that a purchaser of a purebred dog in Canada should expect to
obtain a healthy dog, both physically and mentally. It is the nature of genetics,
however, that a dog may be clear of problems for five generations but problems may
still crop up in the sixth. A guarantee covers what would be the recompense in the
case of a problem, not an assurance that a problem will never occur. Reputable
breeders will provide a detailed guarantee for the dogs they sell and reputable
breeders will not hesitate to uphold their guarantee. Never buy a dog without a
written guarantee and understand the intent behind it. No guarantee, no purchase.​*Warning Signs:​*• ​​​​​​The breeder advises that the guarantee will be sent to you with the
registration certificate.​
• ​​​​​​The breeder suggests that he or she cannot guarantee the health of a living
creature. (A breeder cannot guarantee that a dog will never get sick but they
can guarantee that it is clear of any genetic problems).​
*Rule #6 - Confirm that the dog has been permanently and uniquely
identified​*If the dog is purebred it must be identified prior to leaving the breeder's premises in
order for it to be eligible to be registered with CKC. This is the law. It is the
responsibility of the breeder to pay for the identification. Two forms of identification
are acceptable: a Canadian Standard microchip transponder or a tattoo. A tattoo
should be easily read with the naked eye. If the dog has been microchipped, the
breeder must have an electronic scanner in his or her possession with which the dog
can be scanned. Ask the breeder to scan the dog to confirm that the microchip
identification is in place and that the number matches that which is indicated on the
bill of sale. Failing this, he should have a veterinarian's certificate verifying the
presence of the microchip in the dog.​*Warning Signs:​*• ​​​​​​The breeder tells you that identifying the dog is your responsibility.​
• ​​​​​​The breeder tells you that the microchip has been implanted in the dog but is
unable to scan it or provide a veterinarian's certificate stating the designated
microchip is present in the dog. Leave. You are not dealing with a reputable
breeder.​
*Canadian Kennel Club​Golden Rules of Finding a Reputable Breeder​*4​*Rule #7 - Confirm CKC registration of the parents, the litter and the puppy you are
about to purchase​*This is not a matter of choice - this is the law in Canada, as required under the ​​​​​​_Animal
Pedigree Act_. Any breeder selling a dog as purebred must register the dog and provide the
new owner with the registration certificate within six months of the date of sale. In order for
the puppy to be registered, the dog's parents and the emanating litter must also be
registered. A reputable breeder will be more than willing to provide this information. If you
have any doubts, ask the breeder for a copy of the _Certificate of Registration of Litter_​_
_previously issued by CKC. It is the responsibility of the breeder to forward the application
papers to CKC and pay for the initial registration and transfer of the dog into your name.
The cost to a member breeder is approximately $25.00. Upon receiving the breeder's
applications, it takes CKC about 10 days to process the applications and send the certificate
of registration back to the breeder. The breeder must then send the certificate to you, as
the new owner of the puppy. Obtaining official papers is the responsibility of the seller, not
the buyer. Don't accept the responsibility of sending in the applications or paying for them.​*Warning Signs:​*• ​​​​​​The breeder hands you the registration application papers and tells you to
send them in with the required fees.​
• ​​​​​​The breeder offers you the purebred dog at one price with papers and at
another price without papers.​
*Rule #8 - We recommend that you determine if the breeder is a member of CKC​*Virtually all reputable breeders in Canada are members of The Canadian Kennel Club.
Some of our breeders have been members for more than 50 years. All CKC members are
obligated to adhere to CKC policies and procedures, the CKC Code of Ethics and the Code
of Practice For CKC Member Breeders - non-members are not! Most reputable breeders
proudly display the CKC Code of Ethics prominently in their kennel. If the breeder is not a
member of CKC, then it is worthwhile asking why this is the case. Listen carefully to the
answer and make your own judgements. If you have any doubts, please feel free to
contact our Client Services Department at (416) 674-3699, or e-mail us at
[email protected] to ask for membership status about a particular breeder​*Warning Signs:​*• ​​​​​​The breeder tells you there is no advantage to belonging to CKC.
The breeder tells you that he or she did belong to CKC but decided to give up their
membership. Be aware that there are a number of advantages to belonging to CKC and for
a breeder - one of those advantages is 50% off all registration fees. They may not belong to
CKC for a very good reason or, it may be a bad reason. If any of these signs appear then it​
is worth a call to the CKC Client Services Department just to check.


----------

